# Hi from a Frenchie - I'm a walking paradox :)



## Bo0mCha_ (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey everyone! :smug:

I have finally decided to do my introductory post after days of shilly-shallying.

I'm a French girl living in London, England. I became interested in typology recently when I discovered I was a highly sensitive person (and probably hypersensitive as well!) which was a real revelation! Someone told me this was related to my personality and therefore I decided to take tests to understand myself better. 

I am mostly typed as a INFP 4w5 and I was quite sure this was right, but I am doubting more and more due to the fact I am full of contradictions. 

e.g. I am seen as a logical and intellectual person and most people would describe me this way (some even describe me as a "machine" regarding my results in school/university), yet I hate to be seen this way (I hate hard sciences that could be done by a "machine", I am not very interested in sciences in general and I have always preferred to study languages, sociology, history etc. - I couldn't be described as an artist, but I'm even less a scientist and would rather hang out with artists rather than science nerds). I feel like I'm mostly easygoing, yet most people see me as a structured planner - I'm also very stubborn about some things. I have always been a very original person and never fit in as a kid and I felt the need to be different no matter what (otherwise I am not myself - I am very individualistic), yet I hate the feeling of not being understood and accepted/liked by others and criticized. I am a perfectionist but also negligent and a massive procrastinator. I want to follow my own pathway rather than the one society has chosen for me but can also be very traditional. I feel like i am a very good-hearted person on the inside, yet I can be very cynical. I could go on and on. 

I feel anything but "normal". 

The only two things I am sure about is that I am very introverted (100% on most tests) and intuitive. And also very turbulent. 

For all I know, I could be a INTJ or INFJ (maybe even a INTP but less likely). I might also be 5w4. 
However, I prefer to see myself as a INFP 4w5 as I know some true INTJ who are very different from me in their conventional/quite unimaginative/unadventurous and aseptic vision of life and tastes (this only applies to the INTJ I know) - I am a very idealistic & imaginative person and spend my day daydreaming. I also feel like there is a lot of Fi in me. 

I hope I can finally solve this mystery and get to know you better inkface:


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Checks out as an INFP to me.

Welcome to PerC. Check out the INTP / INFP subforums as they are a noticeable contrast between the two types. And then the INTP / INTJ subforums if you're still not sure.

And always remember to take your trusty towel.


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

Welcome Fellow Paradox In London

I too am a paradox in London


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Bienvenue à PerC! I'm sure you'll like it here.


----------



## Bo0mCha_ (Mar 17, 2017)

@Saint Savage : Thank you so much! Yes I am missing this towel in my life sometimes :joyous: - also thanks re your opinion on which type I am, very much appreciated! The only thing is that I feel INFPs seem to all value equality over liberty and are mostly left-wing, which I am not. 
@master of time and space : Thanks a lot, good to know I'm not alone here. :cheers2: 
@OP : Merci :topsy_turvy: I already do!


----------



## Messenian (Jan 22, 2017)

Welcome stranger, from another Londoner 

Who knows, you could be INFP, INFJ, even INTJ. Not all INTJs are science nerds who don't understand the value of teh feelz


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

Speaking as an ENFP who rarely stands more than 3 steps away from being full introvert, and having an INFP mom, everything you said sounds INFP to me. And the thing you said about equality/ liberty/ left wing totally doesn't apply in this house! XD (The first two are both enormously important to us though.) So don't worry about contradictions, you're in good company. I believe all types (really, all individuals) have their little contradictions. Your MB type isn't a box you live in, I think it's more like a city, with people living in different homes and driving different streets that all lead to the same hangouts and shopping districts.

You might find it helpful to take the inventory from different sites on different days, and continue learning about function stacks, and browse various forums and those cute little blogs about "25 Struggles of Being [insert type here]" and whathaveyou in order to get to know yourself better.


----------



## nynaeva (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi, welcome as well, I'm french too & lived in London but I escaped to the Us!

You seem to be perfectly Fi dom - INFP to me. Fi & Ti are usually quite perfectionist & even obsessive when they care about something, they tend to be quite structured (or stubborn) as well in their way to see the world. These are "judging" functions, so even if you are a P you could display some judging traits!

This article is very interesting about it.
Rethinking Judging & Perceiving in IPs & IJs


----------



## Bo0mCha_ (Mar 17, 2017)

@Messenian : Thank you so much!!!! Hope you are safe! I totally agree with you.. I also read INTP is one of the types comprising the most highly sensitive people which made me think I could be one after all.. 
@PurpleKitti : Wow, love the way you view and describe MB types :redface-new: - I am quite unsure about which types my parents are to be honest, and I feel it would be easier for me to compare myself if I knew more people of each type.. But I"m wayyyyy too introverted for this :indecisiveness:
I actually read many articles (even books) about the different types and yet I am still unsure! I only read full books about iNFPs as I thought this was my type, and whilst one seemed to describe me perfectly, the other one mostly didn't which left me even more confused! 
@Mynaeva : Thanks a lot for your opinion! I'll probably escape soon as well haha, trying to find a more chilled place :smile-new: 
I'll go read the article now :sneakiness:


----------



## nynaeva (Sep 28, 2016)

Bo0mCha_ said:


> @Messenian : Thank you so much!!!! Hope you are safe! I totally agree with you.. I also read INTP is one of the types comprising the most highly sensitive people which made me think I could be one after all..




I was reading this blog about empaths & shamans (Luna & sol is the blog's name). They have a test about finding out if we could be an empath, and most of the people were INFJs & INFPs - like 90% - I'm not even joking. With some occasional ENFPs & INTPs. 

But at the end of the day I don't think being HSP is linked to a particular type. Maybe it's more linked to being a N & P (more open to intuitions), but that's it.
I'm very empathetic as well & I'm an ENTP.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi @Bo0mCha_ Welcome to PerC :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Bo0mCha_ (Mar 17, 2017)

@nynaeva : Wow, I read an article on introvertdear.com which stated that there were also many HSP amongst INTJs so I am not sure whether this is true or not (This article) - I felt like being an empath had a lot to do with being emotionally highly sensitive? 

@Peppermint Mocha : Thank you so much :cheers2::couple_inlove::hug:


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I like your avatar


----------



## Bo0mCha_ (Mar 17, 2017)

@WamphyriThrall : Haha thanks!! :encouragement::encouragement::encouragement:


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, I'm seeing a trend with Infps 4 having a different font than others, I'm guessing its a way to stand out from the crowd.


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

I don't know much about them, but to me it seems HSPs largely overlap with introverts in general. I have read that introverts tend to be more sensitive to stimuli; HSP seem to be sensitive in other areas as well. Judging by what little I've read, and an online test (not an official way to judge, of course), I come very close to being an HSP myself.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

being a paradox sounds hard


----------



## nynaeva (Sep 28, 2016)

@Bo0mCha_ ahah for the INTJs - I don't know, my INTJ husband is _highly no sensitive_ :crazy:
Being empath is linked to HSP. It's being sensitive to other peoples' emotions & sometimes thoughts. Whereas HSP also includes being sensible to others things (room temperature, physical touches etc.)
Or maybe INTJs are HSP as well but less conscious of it.
I've always though Fi users like INFPs are more open to spiritual experiences. 




PurpleKitti said:


> I don't know much about them, but to me it seems HSPs largely overlap with introverts in general. I have read that introverts tend to be more sensitive to stimuli; HSP seem to be sensitive in other areas as well. Judging by what little I've read, and an online test (not an official way to judge, of course), I come very close to being an HSP myself.



Or maybe it's the other way - em-paths become introverts because it's just too hard to deal with when you feel how people feel, their pains & struggles, their emotions. It's overwhelming. I'm functionally an ENTP/Ne dom but I find large gathering of people to be really tiring & I like being alone.


----------



## Bo0mCha_ (Mar 17, 2017)

@ColdNobility : Thanks a lot!! I don't think this is to stand out of the crowd so much, I just like the way this font looks actually.. But yes in a way, it's also to express my individuality I guess :coolest:
@PurpleKitti : Yes, I have read HSPs are more sensitive to stimuli and can get easily overwhelmed by external aggression and are also very sensitive to what they hear/see in an emotional manner (although this might apply more to hypersensitive persons, but in French this is the same word).
@Red Mange : being a troll sounds hard
@nynaeva : My INTJ boyfriend is highlynotsensitive as well :rain: :rolldeyes: - all our fights revolve around this actually.
Well I had no idea I was HSP until very recently - however I am not HSP for everything e.g. I'm quite resistant to pain and RedBull/cafeine does not seem to overstimulate me. However, if I have to go somewhere with a lot of external stimulators like a supermarket, I can get very dizzy/overwhelmed/can't think straight. The main thing that opened my eyes was a phrase in an HSP test "_when I was a child, my teachers seemed to see me as sensitive or shy_". I used to puke every morning in the school room when my mom was leaving me in the first year of kindergarten and can still remember how awful I was feeling, so awful it was translated in a physical reaction (they had to change my top every morning :th_cool and I was so shy (refusing to make friends or talk) that my teacher forced my parents to check whether or not I was autistic (I am actually far from it - I just realized now, 20 years later, that everything was due to my hypersensitivity).

Re spiritual experiences, I can't really relate, at least not in the narrow sense of the word (does that make me something else than INFP?)


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

@nynaeva: Ah, that might be true. I can easily imagine that.
@Bo0mCha_: Yeah, there are some ways in which I'm not as much an HSP. I don't react to caffeine that much, and I think I saw it implied that horror movies, murder/ crime shows easily upset HSPs, and I totally thrive on those things. XD But I've always told people that watching things on TV doesn't bother me, but witnessing those things in real life would terrify me. I don't even like to watch the news that much for that reason, even as guarded as they are in how they report things. And being around aggressive people bugs me.

But as it turns out, some of my physical sensitivity might be explained by fibromyalgia (have yet to get this confirmed though).


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Bo0mCha_ said:


> How did it make it up on my own? I asked you above whether it was an indirect compliment or if you were making fun of me and you replied "it was a bit of both (but don't take it seriously)". You can't make fun of me and point at my picture for everyone to go make fun of me as well and then expect me to just smile.
> I'm pretty sure I'm not INFJs (cf. my posts above), what I'm sure of though is that INFJs won't be happy when they read how you just denigrated them with no logical argument or explanation.


It was a bit of both because I was 'having fun' but not at the expense of your appearance, and it can be construed as a compliment as well although I won't be able to give more details in that regard. Go and ask WamphyriThrall that if he thought I was making fun of your appearance or not, coz he must have understood my post to give it a 'thumbs up'. 

So I am posting a clarification here, I was not making a fun of your appearance. If it looked that way, I apologise for that coz it happens with me here sometimes as English is not my native tongue. Hope that clears things up


----------



## Bo0mCha_ (Mar 17, 2017)

@subzhero : Alright then, apologizes accepted ride:
I had many people come to my profile after you posted this, and I assumed they were all going there to make fun of me (or at least judge me) after your comment, and I felt quite bad.


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

0_0
I.
Want.
Those.
Jeans!

And for all the same reasons you mentioned. XD I could have worn those to school... and been bullied because of it... and I got bullied a LOT. XD

I forgot to mention something else about Te (at least my experience with tertiary Te). I often need to process my thoughts out loud, so for example, I might go over the events of my day, certain events in one of the stories I'm writing, or in a movie I've watched, etc. During that process I can spontaneously gain better insight, or solve a problem *even in the middle of talking*. Writing everything down has much of the same results. This of course is linked with my Ne-- basically if my Ne needs help with something I can Te all of my information to wake it up.

My husband observed that while I use my Te (+Ne) I'm very animated. I often walk around a lot, sway from side-to-side in one place, etc. (Walking/ moving can also sometimes jump-start this process.) I guess this could be because at this point I basically double-extrovert. My mom is INFP and doesn't seem to do it the same way (but her Te is her inferior function, so there's that.) 

Just thought I'd add all this, for what it's worth. 

As an afterthought, I have no idea why there is a perceieved relationship between font formatting and type. These are all standard options provided in the posting box, which is everywhere on the internet. I came from a community that was VERY format-heavy, and all for different reasons, and believe me, they were NOT the same types! XD If I wasn't on my phone (where the process of formatting is difficult), everything here would be written in purple and bumped up a size. XD 

Not complaining, just musing.


----------



## Bo0mCha_ (Mar 17, 2017)

PurpleKitti said:


> 0_0
> I.
> Want.
> Those.
> Jeans!


Hahaha thanks! They are awesome, right!! 

Yep, I got bullied a lot as well, and a lot was due to my original/different clothes... :rolleyes-new: 

Regarding Te, I actually don't make any sound when I am learning something. I remember once studying with a friend, and she started reading her notes out loud and my reaction was to go like "what the heck are you doing?!?!" haha - this was not in a judgmental kind of way, but it really surprised me that some people learnt by reading things out loud. I tend to put ear plugs, not move at all, and therefore feel that my thinking process is internal. I think I've got Ti.. There is only one situation where I tend to walk around/be animated: if I listen to music in my ear phones, then I will need to walk/move whilst listening to it. But this is about it!
I took a test just now and it confirmed what I was worried about: 








>> namely, that everything about me (all my cognitive functions) is internal/introverted!!! How is that even possible?

Yes, I think font has not much to do with your MBTI type, or at least it cannot be conclusive! I didn't know you read this from your phone, I think the font I use is tiny when you look at it from a phone, whilst on the normal version of the website, it is as big as the basic font (which is how it is supposed to be haha). I would actually be too shy to write everything in purple, even on a forum! Except if I'm really confident about everything I'm writing and want to emphasis it - kudos to you )))


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

It weirds me out to hear people read out loud, unless they're specifically reading to an audience. But I do talk to myself sometimes while thinking, although not as much as I used to. 

I'm pretty sure having all introverted functions is unhealthy... not to mention impossible?

I think I have your type figured out. You are an outer space alien. This explains EVERYTHING. Good day. XD


----------



## Namsayin (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome on Pec! How you dooooing?


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Bo0mCha_ said:


> @angelfish : Thanks for the explanation! :friendly_wink: Yes, I agree about what you are saying regarding my concerns being rather 4 and my enjoyment rather 5. I can't really think about an example of amplifying or distancing ourselves from emotions under stress - do you mean internally or externally?


Well, sort of both, but I think internally is the more important component. So let's say a 5 actor and a 4 actor both are preparing for an audition. The 5 actor would probably be more likely to mentally compartmentalize their nervousness and/or excitement, preferring to utilize their mental energy to study successful techniques, to practice their lines, to research and prepare. The 4 actor would probably be more likely to work on getting in touch with the character they are illustrating, to connect with feeling and emotion in their script, to flesh out how the role or story really touches them individually. The 5 is primarily a head type, while the 4 is primarily a heart type. I'm not really sure that's a very good example, or very accurate to 4/5 internal perception, but at least it gives an idea of the toward vs. away from emotion difference.



> I'm glad you say this about discrepancies. Most of the time when I see people commenting about their types or finally finding out what type they are, they seem to all go "wow, this is exactly me, it's as if someone just wrote a book about me, everything makes so much sense now" - I never really got that feeling but knowing I am INxx has already helped me a lot to understand myself, my strength and weaknesses.


Lol, yeah, at least personally I don't put a ton of stock in that feeling. I first tested as an INFP in like 8th grade before I really knew or cared about the MBTI at all and then it took me literally years to figure out I was an e6. I never really had huge moments of synchrony myself, and when I did, they were sometimes misled. I believe in "best fit" type - that it's just a useful shortcut language, really. Sure there is excitement to realizing how much you may share with a fellow INFP. Same with anyone from any in-group. IMO the extent to which you really feel understood/connected/described probably has a lot more to do with your internal perception, your tendency to be critical or affirming, how much external indicators mean to you, and so on. My SO looks about as excited when I talk about his type as if I were reading him legal fine print. Actually he'd probably prefer the fine print. To each their own, I figure. 



> I totally agree with you on your last paragraph - and it is beautifully said, I like it :love_heart:


Thank you :love_heart:

PS re subzhero his response didn't strike me as mean. IxTPs just phrase things in a way that rubs Fi the wrong way sometimes I think. I actually got into MBTI because I was having a really hard time communicating with my dad (INTP). It's been really helpful in that respect.

PPS I love those jeans. 



Bo0mCha_ said:


> I took a test just now and it confirmed what I was worried about:
> [screenshot]
> 
> >> namely, that everything about me (all my cognitive functions) is internal/introverted!!! How is that even possible?


Lmao. Test results like that show up because you don't use the functions in isolation - they're just different techniques of thinking. Mental patterns, methods. They can flux and flex and overlap and deviate. Tests try to isolate them, but sometimes end up simply capturing little bits and pieces in categories that aren't really the best fit. I often test as Ni-heavy, even though I'm not actually leaning heavy on that same mental pattern INxJs typically do. But the "magnetism" or instinctual body-feelings of Fi in combination with Ne pattern detection can yield results similar to Ni, for example. Particularly given your e5 influence, it's unsurprising for you to show up with a strong Ti result. Function descriptions like this may be useful in sorting things out: 



cognitiveprocesses.com said:


> *Te:* Contingency planning, scheduling, and quantifying utilize the process of extraverted Thinking. Extraverted Thinking helps us organize our environment and ideas through charts, tables, graphs, flow charts, outlines, and so on. At its most sophisticated, this process is about organizing and monitoring people and things to work efficiently and productively. Empirical thinking is at the core of extraverted Thinking when we challenge someone's ideas based on the logic of the facts in front of us or lay out reasonable explanations for decisions or conclusions made, often trying to establish order in someone else's thought process. In written or verbal communication, extraverted Thinking helps us easily follow someone else's logic, sequence, or organization. It also helps us notice when something is missing, like when someone says he or she is going to talk about four topics and talks about only three. In general, it allows us to compartmentalize many aspects of our lives so we can do what is necessary to accomplish our objectives.
> 
> *Ti:* Introverted Thinking often involves finding just the right word to clearly express an idea concisely, crisply, and to the point. Using introverted Thinking is like having an internal sense of the essential qualities of something, noticing the fine distinctions that make it what it is and then naming it. It also involves an internal reasoning process of deriving subcategories of classes and sub-principles of general principles. These can then be used in problem solving, analysis, and refining of a product or an idea. This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work. The analysis involves looking at different sides of an issue and seeing where there is inconsistency. In so doing, we search for a "leverage point" that will fix problems with the least amount of effort or damage to the system. We engage in this process when we notice logical inconsistencies between statements and frameworks, using a model to evaluate the likely accuracy of what's observed.


You may notice that you relate to the Ti description - and indeed an INFP probably _will_ relate to having an internal sense of essential qualities, and an e5 or w5 will probably find problem solving, analysis, and idea refinement to be familiar practices. But the description is a gestalt capturing a mostly logic-oriented process, and I would venture to guess you will relate better to: 



> *Fi:* It is often hard to assign words to the values used to make introverted Feeling judgments since they are often associated with images, feeling tones, and gut reactions more than words. As a cognitive process, it often serves as a filter for information that matches what is valued, wanted, or worth believing in. There can be a continual weighing of the situational worth or importance of everything and a patient balancing of the core issues of peace and conflict in life's situations. We engage in the process of introverted Feeling when a value is compromised and we think, "Sometimes, some things just have to be said." On the other hand, most of the time this process works "in private" and is expressed through actions. It helps us know when people are being fake or insincere or if they are basically good. It is like having an internal sense of the "essence" of a person or a project and reading fine distinctions among feeling tones.


It is also at this point that theories really deviate. One I believe is more commonly-held is that the dominant and auxiliary functions are of two opposite attitudes (I/E), and that all the function pairs follow suit (i.e., function order for an INFP is necessarily Fi Ne Si Te Fe Ni Se Ti). But there is another theory that holds that the auxiliary, relief, and auxiliary share attitude (i.e., function order for an INFP is therefore Fi Ne Se Te. Some argue that function order is not "locked" in place and will rank their functions like "Fi > Fe > Ni > Ne", etc. according to test scores or self-study. Theorist John Beebe borrowed archetypes from Jungian psychology (the origin of all this in the first place, of course) to describe how there are 8 different roles that are played in the mind by each function, like "good parent" or "trickster", and so function order is less a matter of what you use most and more a matter of how you use it. 

Anyway, I hope I haven't made things more confusing than they may have been already. The good news is there is plenty for you to dig into and read about, and you probably aren't 100% introverted. Though I suppose you would make a particularly interesting case study if you were. :wink:


----------



## Bo0mCha_ (Mar 17, 2017)

@PurpleKitti : When you say you talk to yourself, you mean out loud? :05.18-flustered: 
I used to never make any sound etc. when I was thinking, but lately I sigh very loud/make a sighing sound when I remember things that made me ashamed haha

Regarding the introverted functions: I am not schizophrenic (that could have explained it as they live in their own world, but no), and I still use the extroverted functions as you can see in the screenshot (so I'm still connected to the external wold), but all my main functions are introverted - this could make sense regarding how introverted I am and I think the years of bullying might have made me so withdrawn that I am now like this. 

:highly_amused::rolling: an outer space alien!! This is so funny, as more than one time my dad after late night conversations went like "I feel like an alien sometimes, do you as well?" and obviously I always said yes as I always did haha. 

@Namsayin : Thanks ))))) I'm doing very well right now :sneakiness: what about you? 

@angelfish : Wow thanks for your very long explanatory and nice message, I feel like you spent a long time writing this and I'm very grateful!! I love how you pay attention to details as well when you write  

If your actor example is rather accurate, then I am definitely a 5! If I were to play a part, I would be worried about the lines, the technique, researching the background of the play to really understand why the author wrote it, why this character is like this and this one like that etc. and therefore try to convey the most accurate version of the character as he was imagined back then. Of course, if my goal is to become a famous actress, then I would need to add something special and personal to my interpretation, but this is subsidiary to me (my worst fear would be to forget the lines, this would paralyse me)! 



> Lol, yeah, at least personally I don't put a ton of stock in that feeling. I first tested as an INFP in like 8th grade before I really knew or cared about the MBTI at all and then it took me literally years to figure out I was an e6. I never really had huge moments of synchrony myself, and when I did, they were sometimes misled. I believe in "best fit" type - that it's just a useful shortcut language, really. Sure there is excitement to realizing how much you may share with a fellow INFP. Same with anyone from any in-group. IMO the extent to which you really feel understood/connected/described probably has a lot more to do with your internal perception, your tendency to be critical or affirming, how much external indicators mean to you, and so on. My SO looks about as excited when I talk about his type as if I were reading him legal fine print. Actually he'd probably prefer the fine print. To each their own, I figure.


Lately, I really feel like I'm an INTP 5w4 who is pretending to be an INFP 4w5. I feel like I identified with the INFP type because I'm at that point in my life where I will need to start a career, and this thought is frightening me as I studied law for years and years, accumulated degree in law, and all the law-related jobs seem to involve working in a big corporate office in a cubicle with strict rules, wearing a suit and having a boss and colleagues you need to get on with and interact with all the time, which sounds like a nightmare to me!!! But I see no way out, and all the competition going on in these kind of firms disgusts me, which is why in those questionnaires I pretended that I was a feeling carebear type rather than one of those heartless commercial lawyers - and I am to some extent - but I also know that I have based most of my decisions in life so far on logic. I also read the INFP/INFJ/INTP/INTJ children descriptions in this forum (this one, for example) and I think that I was a thinking type of kid. An hypersensitive but thinking type. 
At least I feel like Fi and Ti are my two main leading functions, with Ni as a tertiary function and barely any sensing whatsoever (even when I actually read the description, these seems to be the ones I actually use!). 
I talked to a university friend about MBTI today, and whether she knew it and she told me that yes, and she was ENTP (it really surprised me that she'd know about this, but she's really into personality test, how astrology influences your character and mood (which I absolutely do not believe in by the way) - and I can see a lot of her in me, except she is very extroverted and I am not at all! I really thought she was ENFP, but the fact she is ENTP comforts me in my idea that I am INTP (she is also very far from blunt when talking about things). 
My INTJ boyfriend gives no sh... about personality tests haha, I had to force him!!

Regarding subzhero: he apologized which was very nice and everything is now perfectly fine  his comment is not mean at all per se, no, I know, but it is indirectly very rude when you understand why he wrote what he wrote (he thought I didn't get it, but I totally got it and to me it was a very rude/dumb comment because it really lacked subtlety (but you can only get why I said that if you understand his motivations behind this comment, otherwise his comment seems perfectly neutral  )). When I read or hear something, I can understand the underlying thought process of the person and the "unsaid", not just the actual words and I am more sensitive to the unsaid rather than to the actual words (if he had called a rude name, it wouldn't have annoyed me that much actually).

And regarding your INTP dad: are you sure this is because he was INTP? I feel INTPs can be very different, and that even people with 90% thinking can still be empathic. Do you think empathy and bluntness is totally correlated with types? When reading posts by people in this forum, I noticed some INTJ/INTP can be very blunt and act like insensitive di..s, but then so do a lot of INFJs. However, some INTPs seem very nice and empathic and I could relate to them, some were also saying they were hypersensitive which made me relate even more. I also saw some posts by INFPs which were a lot more blunt than some by INTPs. I also couldn't relate with some INFPs as they seemed quite illogical and liked the types of things that I really dislikes (yet what they liked was very INFP to me! For example art/auteur movies :moody: , especially the weird French ones, I have always disliked these movies more than any other - including horror movies - as they are slow, the artistic part of them bores me, the stories are random and everything is focused on emotional scenes etc. - I really dislike this type of things and modern art and absolutely cannot relate to those people, which makes me think I might not really be INFP in the end). 

Glad those jeans are getting some love :love_heart: they didn't when I was 11 except from me and my mum haha 



> You may notice that you relate to the Ti description - and indeed an INFP probably will relate to having an internal sense of essential qualities, and an e5 or w5 will probably find problem solving, analysis, and idea refinement to be familiar practices. But the description is a gestalt capturing a mostly logic-oriented process, and I would venture to guess you will relate better to:


I really relate to Ti but I also relate to Te in that description actually.. I mean, if someone is talking, I will note all the inconsistencies in my head

In relation to Fi, I am actually not 100% sure, but most tests say I have got Fi as a leading function - maybe this is correct, but I hope this is not influenced by my current mindset.



> t is also at this point that theories really deviate. One I believe is more commonly-held is that the dominant and auxiliary functions are of two opposite attitudes (I/E), and that all the function pairs follow suit (i.e., function order for an INFP is necessarily Fi Ne Si Te Fe Ni Se Ti). But there is another theory that holds that the auxiliary, relief, and auxiliary share attitude (i.e., function order for an INFP is therefore Fi Ne Se Te. Some argue that function order is not "locked" in place and will rank their functions like "Fi > Fe > Ni > Ne", etc. according to test scores or self-study. Theorist John Beebe borrowed archetypes from Jungian psychology (the origin of all this in the first place, of course) to describe how there are 8 different roles that are played in the mind by each function, like "good parent" or "trickster", and so function order is less a matter of what you use most and more a matter of how you use it.


 I understand, but it is getting complicated if no one agrees on this haha - I assume the psychology academics after Jung tried to find ways to criticize his theory, prove inconsistencies in what he said and add something of their own to the theory etc. - but then this is what academics do for a living so I am not sure what to believe  what I'm thinking is that the MBTI theory proved very successful because people love personality tests and understanding themselves better/what makes them unique/yet still belong to a group of people who are mostly like them - but in the end, it seems to be made of inconsistencies and I can sense gaps. I still enjoy it though and I really wish I could finally find the personality type which resembles me the most.

Thanks a lot again :smile-new:


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

@Bo0mCha_ 

You probably may or may not relate to her, but I am still sharing these videos :laughing: ... coz I like how she describes INTPs, usually stereotypical stuff but I think it's funny and relevant as well ( especially, in my case ... I can relate to her being an INTP ). :crazy:


----------



## Bo0mCha_ (Mar 17, 2017)

subzhero said:


> You probably may or may not relate to her, but I am still sharing these videos :laughing: ... coz I like how she describes INTPs, usually stereotypical stuff but I think it's funny and relevant as well ( especially, in my case ... I can relate to her being an INTP ). :crazy:


 I hope you are trolling me?!
Whatever that animal is, I'm proudly the opposite of it (or is it a sarcastic video??). I would never express myself like this, or think like she does - it's not just the bluntness/cruel lack of subtlety, it's also the fact I can sense no intelligence coming from her. To me she's not introverted AT ALL when she talks, her voice intonation and facial expressions is a thing of nightmares, she says 'INTPs are arrogant because they know they are clever' - this is untrue, any assertive person can be arrogant, I'm quite sure very turbulent people aren't because they doubt all the time. It is also proven that clever people tend to doubt a lot about themselves and things in general (only idiots never doubt). Then she goes like 'I'm like super not sensitive and don't care about other people's feelings, I'm a narcissist" and 30 seconds later goes like "I get super sensitive about things like music, I cry sometimes you know, and I'm oh so cuddly with my INTP boyfriend" (how the heck could anyone fall in love with her by the way?). Basically she doesn't care about other people's feelings, but she cares very deeply about her own. This is not due to a personality type, this is just due to being a dickhead. She keeps saying she is intelligent, but she is full retard. 
I'm not going to comment on the crush video, it's full of clichés about introverted people in general and all in all, very retarded. Her humor is retarded, and so is she.

EDIT: I can relate a lot more to her in that video though and she doesn't sound retarded there, so I will assume the video above was sarcastic - she says she couldn't care less about people and if they didn't exited, but it is obvious she is forcing herself to believe that because of previous trauma and she is probably being a dickhead in the "things you don't know about INTPs" to hide the fact she is very sensitive and protect herself (I'm quite relieved that she is the contrary as I thought she was): 





I can also relate to this girl A LOT, she is also very subtle and self-contained when she talks, which is something I appreciate (yes, I know I've not been very self-contained above, but this only happens if something upsets me ) ):




She is actually EXACTLY like me for everything, that is crazy!! Can anyone confirm her type?


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Bo0mCha_ said:


> I hope you are trolling me?!
> Whatever that animal is, I'm proudly the opposite of it (or is it a sarcastic video??). I would never express myself like this, or think like she does - it's not just the bluntness/cruel lack of subtlety, it's also the fact I can sense no intelligence coming from her. To me she's not introverted AT ALL when she talks, her voice intonation and facial expressions is a thing of nightmares, she says 'INTPs are arrogant because they know they are clever' - this is untrue, any assertive person can be arrogant, I'm quite sure very turbulent people aren't because they doubt all the time. It is also proven that clever people tend to doubt a lot about themselves and things in general (only idiots never doubt). Then she goes like 'I'm like super not sensitive and don't care about other people's feelings, I'm a narcissist" and 30 seconds later goes like "I get super sensitive about things like music, I cry sometimes you know, and I'm oh so cuddly with my INTP boyfriend" (how the heck could anyone fall in love with her by the way?). Basically she doesn't care about other people's feelings, but she cares very deeply about her own. This is not due to a personality type, this is just due to being a dickhead. She keeps saying she is intelligent, but she is full retard.
> I'm not going to comment on the crush video, it's full of clichés about introverted people in general and all in all, very retarded. Her humor is retarded, and so is she.
> 
> ...


I expected a similar answer, coz that is the thing about MBTI i.e. it is no cookie-cutter. I posted these videos sometime ago on the INTP sub-forums here and there were so many INTPs who can relate to her, the same thing is happening on the comments of that video as well. Btw, She is Italian and English is not her first language so I think in some of the videos she has difficulty explaining whatever ... and the point actually was about 'cliches' and popular stereotypes about INTPs :laughing: as they happen to be true as well for many people. Like I am a narcissist, but not the 'regular' of the mill narcissist coz like I doubt myself all the time and this seems to happen ;










I think you might have got that part wrong about INTPs, when she says she is sensitive but not 'touchy-feely'. A popular stereotype about INTPs is that they don't feel, or they don't have feelings at all but we do feel but our emotions just don't happen to come out that much usually coz we ( generally ) consider emotions to be a weakness compare to the logical, rational framework we have in our minds. So usually INTPs don't get emotional/feely when they see someone who they don't know getting into trouble ... but they might feel emotions through other mediums like listening to music, watching a movie ... :]

I can write more but I gotta hurry, ... I have a bus to catch.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Bo0mCha_ said:


> e.g. I am seen as a logical and intellectual person and most people would describe me this way (some even describe me as a "machine" regarding my results in school/university), yet I hate to be seen this way (I hate hard sciences that could be done by a "machine", I am not very interested in sciences in general and I have always preferred to study languages, sociology, history etc. - I couldn't be described as an artist, but I'm even less a scientist and would rather hang out with artists rather than science nerds). I feel like I'm mostly easygoing, yet most people see me as a structured planner - I'm also very stubborn about some things. I have always been a very original person and never fit in as a kid and I felt the need to be different no matter what (otherwise I am not myself - I am very individualistic), yet I hate the feeling of not being understood and accepted/liked by others and criticized. I am a perfectionist but also negligent and a massive procrastinator. I want to follow my own pathway rather than the one society has chosen for me but can also be very traditional. I feel like i am a very good-hearted person on the inside, yet I can be very cynical. I could go on and on.


I see actually a lot of Se in you, because you pay a lot of attention to your looks and what you wear of clothing. A lot of INTJ's (and INFJ's) who are known to have inferior Se, actually have trouble with that.










ex. Karl Marx

I'm not saying you're not an INTJ or INFP, but you might want to check Se (extraverted sensing) about, because you may not understand it very well. Se is not only about extreme sports, as how it's sometimes stereotyped in thinkers, but also about your standing and need to be popular / liked in the world. Even your sense of uniqueness might come from that. ISFP might be a possible type for you (Fi dom, Se aux, Ni ter and inferior Te), with maybe good developed Ni and a strong sense of identity in combination with Se. It still fits your stereotype as being artistic, and your Fi might make you individualistic, stubborn and feel original. I just don't see INTJ actually.

Welcome to Perc, i hope you have a good time here!


----------



## Bo0mCha_ (Mar 17, 2017)

Lakigigar said:


> I see actually a lot of Se in you, because you pay a lot of attention to your looks and what you wear of clothing. A lot of INTJ's (and INFJ's) who are known to have inferior Se, actually have trouble with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I haven’t checked this forum in ages!! 

Just a quick message to tell you that you were right about me not being an INTJ or INFJ! I identified as INTJ for years but that was a faux self  
I had to wait until very recently for an INTJ who knows me well to type me and finally do so correctly. My advice for anyone doubting is to ask an INTJ to type you, not an INxP as they are likely to mistype you because of their Ne (I had a few INTP MBTI experts type me as INTJ after video calls) &#55357;&#56833; also, if you doubt, there is a good chance you aren’t xxTJ or xNFJ. Apparently FPs are known to doubt and retake the test hundreds of time with a different result everytime (and to genuinely believe they are some other type) 
Re Se: I actually have no Se - I think the worrying about my looks is a direct consequence of being bullied for being different and a mix of Fi and Si. But I see what you mean, the INTJ I mentioned also thought I had high Se when he met me but then quickly realised it was not Se at all. 
I have always been 80% intuitive or more on tests and if you knew me you’d see I am not S at all. I’m probably one of the most N persons in the world &#55358;&#56596; 

In any case, I have finally been typed correctly as INFP. To those who correctly typed me here, well done!!


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

Oh hi! You're back!! I was looking for you. XD No particular reason or anything, just wondered where you went. XD


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Bo0mCha_

WELCOME!

We're all bundles of contradiction held together by our persistent sense of self. Nothing wrong there! We specialize in paradoxes around here. No worries! We'll get you all sorted out. I enjoy France. I've been to Marseille, Toulon, and Paris. I spent a layover once in Heathrow, but I didn't have time to get out and explore. A good portion of my ancestry comes from the UK and Ireland. Anyway, we're glad to have you here! Feel free to ask questions!


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Welcome welcome roud:


----------



## 554083 (Feb 18, 2020)

Bonjour from Amsterdam, Netherlands!

I myself have long doubted myself to be INTP or INFP. I can very much relate to both. I think they are the most difficult to establish between. 

But I think I am a T, because in the end logic makes more sense to me than feelings do. As a woman, I am considered by others to be a bit odd and quirky and somewhat insensitive of social conventions. I do have a very good way with animals though. 
I'm always learning and striving to understand the world. I feel I can't function if i don't understand a thing first. 

Youtube is helpful, maybe.


----------

